# Partner costume for Medusa?



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

My girlfriend has been insisting I match her costume, as she as Medusa. However, I have absolutely no clue how to. I tried maybe being Poseidon, but that didn't quite work as they're not in the same story, and nobody would know who i am anyway. Any suggestions?


----------



## Valkryie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Well, Perseus killed Medusa*

Greek warrior dude. Be as simple as a toga type thing with a winged helmet and winged shoes. Carrying a bloody sword. Just a thought. (Perseus is usually depicted naked with a cape/toga thrown over his shoulder, but you probably don't want to go there.)


----------



## mr_synical (Jul 24, 2007)

You could go as one of the other Gods or maybe you could go as Roman/Greek soldier turned to stone (Just get a normal Roman/Greek soldier costume, then spray paint everything gray. They do make some textured spray paint that resembles stone.).


----------



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Any more suggestions? I'm digging the roman soldier turned to stone


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Friends of mine did Medusa and the stone warrior a few years ago and it looked great! I would use caution with the textured spraypaint on your costume though. The flecks tend to flake off. I'd recommend going with black, gray and white spray paint and getting texture that way. then do the same with body makeup on your exposed skin.


----------



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

where would I purchase something that I can overlay a grey color? I'm thinking about buying 

Halloween Party Hats Accessories - Party City

Halloween Party Themes Accessories - Party City

http://partycity.com/images/full/products-new/176371.jpg
suggestions?


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

The paint will only come off if you dont prep the surface with say a scotch brite pad or sand paper, any paint will do the same if the surface is not prepped. Throw on a layer of primer for extra protection after sanding then paint. My opion would be that the stone soldier is the only way to go to match her costume and I would like to see pictures if you try!


----------



## Fangoria (Oct 26, 2008)

Go anywhere store usa and buy cheap, swords gladiator stuff is in big time and you wont have a problem finding anything.


----------



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

Where would I get the paint for it?


----------



## johnpdehart (Oct 27, 2008)

And by the way, sorry for double post, thanks for being so helpful!


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

There are some more ideas here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/71165-need-help-costume-idea.html


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

If you can't get the stone guy to work out, there's always a minotaur. Medusa & the minotaur are both monsters who were brought down by Greek heroes.


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

A few years back we were Medusa and the 'Man she turned Stone' and it was really easy.

White toga that we spray painted with the stone pebble finish (We used Krylon and American Accents spray paint.) Warrior Armor that we also spray painted with the stone spray paint. All of his exposed skin was painted with gray costume makeup and his hair was sprayed gray as well.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*Perseus*

Perseus killed medusa. here's and image link from the Clash of the titans movie for a costume idea http://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e165/NERFHERDER1977/119000533848856-3.gif


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

If the stone warrior doesn't pan out Try going as a minotaur or cyclops.


----------

